

Aaron Swartz launches Job Book, an encyclopedia of jobs - divia
http://www.blog.sethroberts.net/2007/10/30/jobbookorg-up-and-running/

======
cglee
The problem with job/salary surveys is that the people who respond tend to
skew towards the more satisfied and higher paid range. That's why when I was
in undergrad, all the jobs seemed so darn great - the companies sent the
happiest, chirpiest employees they could find.

On a separate note, does jobbook.org look a bit under developed for a
publicized app that "took several months"? Maybe there's magic behind that
simple UI.

~~~
run4yourlives
ding ding.

Personal salary surveys are considered so inaccurate that HR firms won't
bother to do them. I saw something similar with salaryscout.com.

HR pros usually ignore salary data from employee sources.

------
axod
Aaron Swartz is to ycnews, as xkcd comics are to reddit. Instantly upvoted to
top page all the time. It gets boring on both sites IMHO

~~~
maurycy
What about PG?

~~~
falsestprophet
Ron Paul

------
rglullis
Has anyone noticed that the site is built using the infogami codebase?
(<http://infogami.org/dev>)

------
vidar
Aaron seems to be using the wiki/notetaking/lightweight approach to a number
of things, throwing things up and seeing what sticks. Not a bad idea per se
but I have a feeling that each of these projects will need a bit more
handholding and followthrough if they are to succeed. But best of luck to him.

------
webwright
Like a lot of UGC sites, I'm not quite clear what the incentive is for the
contributors...

------
fauigerzigerk
I like the idea. Not just for choosing careers, it's also a good source for
startups that have a general idea but aren't sure what particular group of
users to focus on first, and what special requirements that group has.

------
aheilbut
Interesting... some of the goals of this sound similar, and complementary, to
Path101 (<http://blog.path101.com>).

------
zandorg
I think I'll make a Web 2.0 startup that thinks up names for new Web 2.0
startups.

What shall I call it? Startnom? CeaseGuerre?

------
rob
Aaron Swartz.. truly the most brilliant human to come to the tech world. He is
a revolutionary.

~~~
jawngee
I'm searching for the /sarcasm tag. Please tell me it's there somewhere.

------
tocomment
That's a cool idea.

------
adnam
infogami ... reddit ... openlibrary ... jottit ... jobbook ... This guy's on
fire!

~~~
byrneseyeview
True, although he abandoned Infogami to start reddit, which he left to start
the rest (and that's after starting a few other now-neglected projects like
the Alex Kozinski Site (<http://notabug.com/kozinski/>) and a proto-Wikipedia
at <http://theinfo.org/>).

He appears to be very smart -- but a little too brilliant
(<http://taoyue.com/stacks/articles/brilliant-men.html>).

~~~
newzie
"start reddit" ?

~~~
AF
Yeah he definitely didn't start Reddit. He joined up with the Reddit team in
December '05.

